# biofeedback



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Here is some info on Biofeedback, although its a pdf file so you will have to have adobe reader and click on the link yourself.Go to yahoo here and click on number 12 on the page that says BIOFEEDBACK INTERVENTIONS FOR GASTROINTESTINAL CONDITIONS: A ... (PDF) ... therapy: irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), constipation in adults, fecal incontinence in adults, and constipation and encopre- sis in children. Biofeedback has ... http://www.alternative-therapies.com/at/pd..._current002.pdf http://google.yahoo.com/bin/query?p=biofee...d+ibs&hc=0&hs=0


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, here is another one on it. http://www.findarticles.com/cf_0/m0ISW/200...+bowel+syndrome


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Eric, I can always count on you for information.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jackieeople have talked about biofeedback over the years on the BB. I especially remember people talking about it being helpful for constipation. I don't know a whole lot about it, though.You might want to do a post to Kmottus. I think she knows quite a bit. I don't remember if it was CBT or bio she did, but she has her fingers on a lot of info.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your welcome jackie, a lot of times they will combine treatments, cbt and biofeedback etc..


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jackie:How are things going for your son? It's so hard when it's our children who are ill.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Jean, my son is doing fairly well. He's on day 70-something of the tapes and is really enjoying them. They seem to have really helped. He's now only having pain in his lower back with bowel movements, but he's managing to return to leading a normal life. He's still not thrilled about eating out because he usually has to visit the bathroom within 20 minutes of eating. I'm really hoping that over the summer he can progress even further for when he starts high school in September. Thank you so much for asking.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

My son and I have decided to seriously look into biofeedback. He's doing great on the tapes, but he seems to have leveled off on his improvements. I thought maybe this would jump start additional improvements and allow him to feel some control over his pain. I don't know, maybe I'm just being too impatient. Anyway, I have a few questions, if any knowledgeable person can help, I'd appreciate it.1. I've spoken to a therapist who does biofeedback. She told me that she is prohibited from hooking sensors directly to his back (where he has the pain). She said that would need to be done by a physical therapist who does biofeedback. I don't think a physical therapist is the right person for this. Everything I've read talks about hooking sensors up to fingertips to control temperature, etc. How does that translate to controlling back pain?2. Will the biofeedback interfere in any way with the hypnosis tapes or regular psychotherapy?3. How many sessions are typical for IBS?4. Is it necessary for the biofeedback therapist to have experience with IBS or is just the general management of pain sufficient? Especially since my son's problem isn't C or D, just pain.5. I'm finding it difficult to get a recommendation. Does anyone have any suggestions. I live in the northern New Jersey area. Are there red flags to look for with a biofeedback therapist?I guess that's it for now. Thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, Hopefully someone has some good information for you. If he at day seventy be patient and email Mike and ask him about the leveling off, he might have insight into this for you, but I suspect he is still making progress and while continue to even after he is done some times its in bigger leaps then others, but Mike will help on that end. I also don't think its a problem for the Biofeedback and the HT together, but you ought to ask him that to. I am a firm believer of one treatment at a time for the most part to really see what does what, but in this case I would say it is probably find.You can email the UNC and ask the specific questions you have. That's where I would start.I would think they would be better if they had experience with IBS, but this is a little different then the CBT and HT which should be IBS specific.The UNC may also be able to refer you, there is also the MIND BODY Digestive center in NY and I would imagine they do it also or could help with a referal perhaps. The UnC email is here if you click on his name and at the bottom is some info. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/psychserv.htm cburnett.luv1###mail.unch.unc.eduHope this helps and let me know how you make out or if I have to dig deeper for you.







Mikes email is timelineservices###aol.com


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Eric,Thanks for the info. I e-mailed the Mind Body Digestive Center, but the UNC address didn't work. I know I'm impatient with this, but I had really hoped the summer would bring great improvement before the start of high school in September. As I stated on another thread, I have seen great improvements since starting the tapes, especially with his attitude. He is much more positive and even when he's having pain, he just keeps on. I'm at the point where I just know what to do anymore to make it better.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Would the biofeedback need to be tailored to IBS?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would think it would be more beneficial and perhaps a bit more effective if the therapist was knowledgeable about IBS, Art. Just a guess though. I guess it would greatly depend on one's symptoms I imagine. For example if one suffered from incomplete evacuation, a fairly (not in all cases of course) IBS specific symptom, it would help if the therapist was familiar with that particular symptom and IBS. If one's symptoms are more often seen in the general population, like anxiety or incontinence, perhaps knowledge of IBS would be less important. I would however make sure the therapist has a psyche. and/or physiological educational background as well as being certain they are certified by the Biofeedback Certification Institute of America.Here is their site: http://www.bcia.org/ I'm sure one could get a referral from the Institute. Perhaps also they may have a contact link to ask some more questions.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually, I'm finding out that biofeedback has been used for years and it's not really an 'alternate treatment' mut part of mainstream medicine. My doctor at the VA is billing it as a medical procedure.tom


----------

